# dual beam finder



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a humminbird 788 combo unit. quesrion is, in my settings, which frequency should I use for widest cone? 1 setting is 200 and the other is something over 400 Thx. ... Maybe someone could explain the positive factors of each setting.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

JC heir,
This is what is printed in their manuel for your unit:

200/83 kHz Split Sonar View
Split Sonar View displays sonar returns from the 83 kHz wide beam on the
left side of the screen and displays sonar returns from the 200 kHz narrow
beam on the right side of the screen. Depth is displayed in the upper left hand
corner. You can use the Split Sonar View to make side by side comparisons
between the sonar returns from the 83 kHz wide beam and the 200 kHz
narrow beam.
The digital readouts in the Split Sonar View cannot be customized; therefore,
information such as water temperature and voltage are unavailable in the Split
Sonar View.

Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Some more from the Manal:

Beam Select sets which sonar returns from the
transducer will be displayed on the screen.
When set to 200/83 kHz, the returns from both beams are blended by starting
with the 83 kHz wide beam return, dimming it, and then overlaying it with the
200 kHz narrow beam return. The darker 200 kHz narrow beam sonar returns
will stand out from the paler 83 kHz wide beam sonar returns. The Split Sonar
View continues to display the sonar returns from each beam in their respective
windows. The blended information is shown in the Sonar View, Sonar Zoom
View, and the Big Digits View. The RTS Window&#8482; in the Sonar View and the
Circular Flasher View will only show the returns from the 200 kHz narrow beam.
When set to 200 kHz, only the returns from the 200 kHz narrow beam will be
displayed in the Sonar View, the Sonar Zoom View, the Big Digits View, and the
Circular Flasher View. The Split Sonar View will continue to display returns from
both beams in their respective windows. The RTS Window&#8482; in the Sonar View
will display the returns from the 200 kHz narrow beam.
When set to 83 kHz, the returns from the 83 kHz wide beam will be displayed
in the Sonar View, the Sonar Zoom View, the Big Digits View, and the Circular
Flasher View. The Split Sonar View will continue to display returns from both
beams in their respective windows. The RTS Window&#8482; will display the returns
from the 83 kHz wide beam.
To use Beam Select:
1. Highlight Beam Select on the Sonar main menu.
2. Press the LEFT or RIGHT Cursor keys to select the 200 kHz beam, the
83 kHz beam, or the 200/83 kHz beams. (200/83 kHz, 200 kHz, 83 kHz,
Default = 200 kHz)

Ron


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

JC,
Does your unit have Down Imaging? The 455kHz beam is the "narrow" beam used in DI. 
There are a bunch of videos on YouTube for 2D and DI set up on these Humminbird unit. Doug Vahrenberg has a whole series of Tips 'N Tricks.

This one talks about DI setup and 2D Switch Fire setup... they can help you with the learning curve on all of this stuff.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

ThanksRon, I had a hard copy and lost it....... been using the unit on default and wondering just what I was seeing down there. Been marking the fish well. Just wondered how wide of a beam I was avtually using ( beam select on 200). This helps, thanks. Lane


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Thx, oldschool, digging through you tube now.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

You might want to down load an electronic copy of your
manual from the HB website.


Sent from my A909 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

